# can't buy/download Amazon Instant Video movies



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Is anyone else having a problem downloading Amazon Instant Video movies?

When I try to purchase a title on my TiVo Premiere in the HD menus, I get to the page that's SUPPOSED to have a link to purchase the movie and ask me for my PIN but that link is not present. The bottom of the screen is empty where that link usually is.

If I try the same movie on the SD menus it will tell me "sorry, that move must be purchased on the Amazon website".

But, when I try to purchase the movie on Amazon.com there's no longer a "download to your device" option. Instead, there's just a "Watch Now" button that brings up a popup that tells me "This HD movie cannot be viewed on Amazon's website. Would you like to download the HD version to your device? Or watch the SD version on Amazon.com". But there's no way to download the HD version!

I've done this a million times before so something's either broken or changed and I certainly can't figure it out!

HELP!


I should say I just pre-ordered a download movie and that one DID let me schedule the download to my TiVo. Also, while trying to figure things out I un-synced all my devices from Amazon.com (I still had an old TiVo the account to get rid of anyway) and then re-added the new one. So maybe that screwed stuff up somehow?

PS I googled some stuff and found stuff about an "V301 error" which is supposed to be fixed perhaps by switching to and from the HD and SD menus so that's why I tried that but it didn't work.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I still have the option to download to my TiVos on the website. That is typically the only place I purchase the Amazon videos from. I very rarely do it from my TiVos.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I was able to buy a different movie from my TiVo last night. So it looks like SOME movies can only be purchased on amazon.com but I still couldn't find where to download it from there.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

It's not real intuitive. Once you purchase the movie, it will be available in the 'Your video library' section under 'Your Account'.

Go there and select the movie you just purchased and you should get a pop up like this:










Click on the 'Download' link after you select which device you want it to download to.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I just went through this with Amazon customer service because the download option was not there on the pop up for a rental. He had no idea why and had to initiate it himself. He then had me rent another movie and I got the same result, no download option.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I get the popup but no Download link. 

I bought this movie on the TiVo last night and downloaded it there. So I know it CAN be downloaded. But I can't do it from Amazon.com.

I also just added my Wii U to see if a new device would trigger things to work themselves out. Nope. I have three devices registered and no download link.

I can stream this movie from my Wii U, though.


----------



## bryan4980 (Dec 2, 2011)

This is sort of related but I was told by Amazon that rentals need to be done through the Tivo but if you call them they can push it to your box. Purchases should be able to be either website or box. I usually purchase from the website and not my box also.


----------



## wmotdf (May 28, 2002)

I have been having this same issue for at least two weeks now. 

I noticed the Most Popular HD section from the Amazon app has not updated for quite some time. My Tivos still have Men in Black 3, Lawless, Brave, Lord of the Rings and The Expendables as the first five selections. I check this listing every week because it's where the new movies usually show up and they are easier to order since you do not have to search for the HD version.

Last Friday, I wanted to download Ted since I knew by the Amazon web page that it was avilable for rental. The Popular HD list on the Amazon app had still not updated so I did a search. Ted was there including the different versions and prices. I chose the HD non-rated rental optiion, went through the download selections and when I clicked the download option on the HD menu Tivo screen, I was taken to the Amazon SD screen with the movie info as always, but as others have mentioned, there was no selection to download and input my pin. I called both Tivo and Amazon and the most I received in advice was to reboot my Tivo (even though I told them the same was happening on all my Tivos). Amazon suggested I purchse the movie on the web site and, since the download option was not there on the web page as well, they forced the download to my Tivo.

I just sent an email to Amazon to ask them to research the issue.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

+1, same issue here. Can't Rent any Amazon movies. Had to use my Roku to rent Dark Knight rises.

Tivo customer service told me it's a known issue and there is no ETA for a fix.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

FYI: The movie that I discovered the problem with was also "Ted". I just had them issue me a refund; I didn't bother to have them force a download. I'm not paying for that hassle. They gave me a $2 credit too.

And my "Most Popular" also seems old too.

I pre-ordered "Total Recall" and selected for it to download to my TiVo (from Amazon.com) before it was released today. Today it DID download properly.

What a disaster. Guess I'll use my Wii U. 


PS I almost always RENT, not BUY. I've never had trouble with Rentals before.


----------



## wmotdf (May 28, 2002)

I received an email from Amazon Customer Support in regards to my email on this issue. They said they are aware of the issue and their technical team is working on a resolution. They will send me an email when they have fixed the issue.

I will post again when I hear back.


----------



## wintermute2_0 (Mar 15, 2002)

I've also had this issue with rentals in the last couple weeks. It's a real hassle to ask Amazon to push the download. I'm using a TiVo HD XL. I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

This must be why I don't have issues. I use amazon to watch Tv shows and with Tv shows you purchase the content. So I 'm always able to download it to my Premieres.

The last time I watched a movie from Amazon I watched an Amazon prime movie and used one of my Rokus for that.


----------



## Heimdol (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad to hear it's not just me having these issues and that they are working on getting it fixed. I've been noticing it for a couple of weeks now and have been hoping they would have it fixed by now. I was just getting ready to shoot out an email to Amazon and Tivo and ask them what the heck was up cause I want to rent The Dark Knight Rises but cannot do it from my Tivo box or on the website with these current issues and I'm not calling for them to push movies to my Tivo every time I want to rent something.

I hope they fix it soon though cause we use our Tivo boxes and Amazon as our primary movie rental service so this puts a real cramp in our movie watching nights.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

"Ted" was downloadable for me from the TiVo the other day so... is this fixed now?


----------



## wmotdf (May 28, 2002)

Thanks, Chris!

It's like getting a present!

I never did get an email from Amazon but I just downloaded "Hope Springs HD" from my Tivo using Search with no issue. In addition, the Most Popular HD list has updated. 

I had checked on Saturday morning with no luck but I did not get a chance to check yesterday. Looks like it is fixed for me as well.

This is great news for a Merry Christmas and the start a Happy New Year!


----------



## macjeepster (Sep 2, 2007)

Was "Ted" worth watching?


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

macjeepster said:


> Was "Ted" worth watching?


Oh yes!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Watched "Ted" tonight. I'm not a Family Guy or Seth McFarlane fan *at all* but I loved this movie! It was great!


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

FYI, this is still not fixed as of today and Amazon has no timeframe on when it will. We'll have to keep ordering directly from the Tivo (I always preferred to buy on the web site and send it to the Tivo so I can start watching immediately, but you don't have to wait long anyway).


----------



## frankthetank (Jul 27, 2007)

Issue still not resolved as of 27 March. After purchasing a rental on amazon.com, had to call Amazon to have them push the movie to my Tivo HD since there was no download option. The rep said it was a glitch they see from time to time depending on the movie.


----------



## mustang1068 (Feb 4, 2009)

Obviously they could care less about TiVo users - issue still exists. And still no prime streaming - ridiculous.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I had this problem happen on Saturday. The movie in question could not be found anywhere on the TiVo itself to purchase that way so I had no choice but it buy it on Amazon.com.

When it didn't work I called Amazon (good luck trying to find a number online!) and actually was connected to a human pretty late on Saturday night.

The woman sent a test file which showed up... the next morning.

She suggested we try to access my purchase on my Wii U or Roku, which stream, not download. I tried the Roku and it worked right away.

She was aware of on-going TiVo issues, but had no timeframe of when they may be resolved.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> I had this problem happen on Saturday. The movie in question could not be found anywhere on the TiVo itself to purchase that way so I had no choice but it buy it on Amazon.com.
> 
> When it didn't work I called Amazon (good luck trying to find a number online!) and actually was connected to a human pretty late on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


There is no need to find a number on Amazon. You enter your number and they call you right away. The info is there in the help/contact page.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

I have experienced this problem a number of times in the past. It appears to be working for me now...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mustang1068 said:


> Obviously they could care less about TiVo users - issue still exists. And still no prime streaming - ridiculous.


If they could care less, it means they DO care.


----------



## shadowplay0918 (May 16, 2011)

Just had this issue and I called and they are pushing it to my Tivo. The same thing happened the last time I rented something (about the time this thread started)...

Not really worth the hassle so I done with ordering from them...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Add me to the list. I started a thread on it in Happy Hour and someone pointed me here. What the hell is going on? I chatted with Amazon customer service and they manually pushed the videos to my TiVo so that's a work around in the mean time. Anyone know of a fix for this yet?


----------

